# Door trim against stucco for prehung door?



## g20zoom (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi!  Our door has been installed but now we have open gaps on the outside.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of trim do I need.   Is it some kind of brick moulding or stucco moulding?  Are these the same?    Do I just caulk and nail this trim around the edge?
The part I'm really confused about is that the left side is much wider then the right side.  I don't know how to put a consistent width around the 3 sides.  If I make the left thickness wider then say the top, I suppose my miter cut in the upper left corner would not match up.   I'm probably approaching this all wrong  so I'm hoping someone can provide some better guidance to make this right!  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2017)

I would extend the jam by adding to the jam and then cover the outside with what ever 1x would work.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 26, 2017)

Balance the door in the opening side too side, install the stucco moulding, backer rod from the inside and fill the gap between the stucco mold and the stucco with an aggregate vinyl caulking.

You are probably going to have a leak at the sil because the door and jamb is too narrow and the sill doesn't properly lap the stucco on the bottom.


----------



## g20zoom (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tips guys.  It's a long story, but I put too much faith in my handyman for this job.   After doing a lot of work inside, he convinced me "no problem" for this side door.   So I fell for it, and I got stuck with this.

I didn't catch that sil lip part by the bottom.  Good pointing it out!  Luckily this side door is covered by a porch and I'm in So. CA...so I think I can caulk this up.   I didn't know about the backer rod, so I learned something new.   Since I can't move the door now(inside finished already), looks like easiest option is to extend out the door frame.  It's maybe 1/2" in from the stucco, so I can take it out another 1 to 1.25", then use backer rod or foam, then stick on some type of moulding that I can push against the extended door jamb.    Not ideal, but I think it look clean enough for a rental and reasonably protected from light rain.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2017)

g20zoom said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.  It's a long story, but I put too much faith in my handyman for this job.   After doing a lot of work inside, he convinced me "no problem" for this side door.   So I fell for it, and I got stuck with this.
> 
> I didn't catch that sil lip part by the bottom.  Good pointing it out!  Luckily this side door is covered by a porch and I'm in So. CA...so I think I can caulk this up.   I didn't know about the backer rod, so I learned something new.   Since I can't move the door now(inside finished already), looks like easiest option is to extend out the door frame.  It's maybe 1/2" in from the stucco, so I can take it out another 1 to 1.25", then use backer rod or foam, then stick on some type of moulding that I can push against the extended door jamb.    Not ideal, but I think it look clean enough for a rental and reasonably protected from light rain.



In you photo three you can see that the threshold  does not cover the door jam. Measure that. 
So I would measure that and the distance to the face of the stucco and that is what and and where it would install that. Then add a trim on top of that to cover the gap.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2017)

g20zoom said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.  It's a long story, but I put too much faith in my handyman for this job.   After doing a lot of work inside, he convinced me "no problem" for this side door.   So I fell for it, and I got stuck with this.
> 
> I didn't catch that sil lip part by the bottom.  Good pointing it out!  Luckily this side door is covered by a porch and I'm in So. CA...so I think I can caulk this up.   I didn't know about the backer rod, so I learned something new.   Since I can't move the door now(inside finished already), looks like easiest option is to extend out the door frame.  It's maybe 1/2" in from the stucco, so I can take it out another 1 to 1.25", then use backer rod or foam, then stick on some type of moulding that I can push against the extended door jamb.    Not ideal, but I think it look clean enough for a rental and reasonably protected from light rain.



When you extend the jamb and as neal suggested, use a 1x4 as an exterior trim finish, use azek, which is available from Ganahl Lumber.

https://azek.com/products/trim/trimboard


----------



## g20zoom (Oct 28, 2017)

nealtw,
sorry, I'm lost at what you mean.
photo 3 - got that.
"So I would measure that" - not sure where I'm measuring from and to, and for what purpose.
I can measure the threshold to the face of the stucco but i'm not sure what I should be doing here.



nealtw said:


> In you photo three you can see that the threshold  does not cover the door jam. Measure that.
> So I would measure that and the distance to the face of the stucco and that is what and and where it would install that. Then add a trim on top of that to cover the gap.


----------



## g20zoom (Oct 28, 2017)

I was thinking 4" is pretty wide, but after looking at the specs the 1x4 is like lumber at 3/4 x 3 1/2 and the only smaller one is 1x2, which probably won't cut it.  Thanks for the Azek tip, I'll look for it.  We don't have a Ganahl out here, but aside from HD/lowes, we do have Dixieline Lumber.  



Snoonyb said:


> When you extend the jamb and as neal suggested, use a 1x4 as an exterior trim finish, use azek, which is available from Ganahl Lumber.
> 
> https://azek.com/products/trim/trimboard


----------



## g20zoom (Oct 28, 2017)

To extend the door jamb, would type of wood should I be using?
Some brick moulding stuff where some design on the front facing edge or just trim wood what fits the width?  If I went with the later, it would seem the face side would look too plain.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2017)

g20zoom said:


> To extend the door jamb, would type of wood should I be using?
> Some brick moulding stuff where some design on the front facing edge or just trim wood what fits the width?  If I went with the later, it would seem the face side would look too plain.



A brick mold would work if it covers the area. Newer stuff is slim. Really old stuff was 2 1/4"


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2017)

g20zoom said:


> I was thinking 4" is pretty wide, but after looking at the specs the 1x4 is like lumber at 3/4 x 3 1/2 and the only smaller one is 1x2, which probably won't cut it.  Thanks for the Azek tip, I'll look for it.  We don't have a Ganahl out here, but aside from HD/lowes, we do have Dixieline Lumber.



They will probably carry it, or a similar product.

You can also use the backer rod and this product with the stucco molding;https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...=0ahUKEwif7_HCuZPXAhXC44MKHVSkAQ04eBDzAghvMAo

The downside is obvious, in that you then also need to tool it with a float and then color it.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2017)

g20zoom said:


> I was thinking 4" is pretty wide, but after looking at the specs the 1x4 is like lumber at 3/4 x 3 1/2 and the only smaller one is 1x2, which probably won't cut it.  Thanks for the Azek tip, I'll look for it.  We don't have a Ganahl out here, but aside from HD/lowes, we do have Dixieline Lumber.



Most places carry a 1x3 too.


----------

